# My gorgeous new to me panther 3 !!



## randallace

Just scored this gorgeous schwinn panther 3 - I'm floored by how cool this bicycle is -


----------



## randallace




----------



## randallace

The front and back fenders both have these -


----------



## GTs58

You must like them mean and nasty huh? That starburst badge looks like it got to close to the sun. Interesting.


----------



## island schwinn

It'll clean up.get out the oxalic acid tank.


----------



## randallace

Is this seat correct ? Original ?


----------



## GTs58

The seat is not correct. The rust looks original though.


----------



## Joe Buffardi

It will clean up. The best oxalic tank is a kiddy pool. You can fit a he bike in there dissasembled.


----------



## randallace

​


----------



## randallace




----------



## randallace

island schwinn said:


> It'll clean up.get out the oxalic acid tank.




Never used the stuff - please enlighten me - does it damage the paint ? Pinstriping ? Just eat rust ?


----------



## island schwinn

If the paint has rust underneath,it will most likely eat it up.i would stick to using it for the chrome.cad and zinc will also get eaten up.you can find it at most hardware stores,sometimes labeled as wood bleach.i think there's a thread about it in the restoration tips.


----------



## randallace

I paid under 100 - think I did ok ?


----------



## randallace

island schwinn said:


> If the paint has rust underneath,it will most likely eat it up.i would stick to using it for the chrome.cad and zinc will also get eaten up.you can find it at most hardware stores,sometimes labeled as wood bleach.i think there's a thread about it in the restoration tips.



 Have you personally used it ? How were your results ?


----------



## randallace

I've read these were only made 2 years ? Is the info on schwinncruisers . Com accurate of that ?  If I go by their info mine is a 1961 by the tank design - what all am I missing ? I see twin lights and racks on their pictured  model  - did all come equipped like that ?


----------



## bricycle

It's a great find, don't let anyone poop on your parade!


----------



## island schwinn

I've had great success with oxalic acid,but be careful not to leave things in too long.
In my opinion,I think you hit a home run with the deal.i would post a link to the thread I mentioned,but haven't figured out how from my phone.


----------



## randallace

What's my seat off of ? Does it have any desirability or value ? I pulled it off there


----------



## ZOOK

yep wrong saddle and loving patina. wow can't wait to see it cleaned up.


----------



## randallace

Kind of nervous about doing the acid thing - will it damage the paint on the chain guard and tank ? The lettering ?


----------



## randallace

Which hub is this ? Single coaster ?


----------



## island schwinn

I would stick to using the acid on the chrome parts for now.then once you get a feel for how it works,maybe try the chainguard.maybe try to polish the paint.


----------



## randallace

The tank and chain guard are half chrome and half paint - how would I go about that ?


----------



## island schwinn

Best to get a feel how it works first.then minimal soaking on the chainguard to get an idea,then try the tank if you're satisfied with the result.baby steps work best.


----------



## randallace

Cool - thanks for your information - I truly appreciate it - this is a wayyyyyy cool bicycle


----------



## 2jakes

I like the look of the bike as is. Just use a rag & gently remove the
dust or dirt. If you've never used the acid or whatever they are recommending, do it
on something else that you don't mind if you screw it up.

Here's a close-up of my bike which is a "bit" older than yours.



I used a rag & a little WD . That's all.


----------



## randallace

How bad was it before ?


----------



## bricycle

Here's before/afters for you....
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?41434-1940-Huffman-National-big-tank


----------



## randallace

Cleanup has begun


----------



## randallace

$$$-I'm using dawn mixed with simple green and a brass brush


----------



## 2jakes

randallace said:


> $$$-I'm using dawn mixed with simple green and a brass brush



*
Great !  Personally, I would prefer this over one that has been re-chromed,
repainted or made like new. 
*


----------



## randallace

At the rate it is cleaning up - I'm very optimistic at this point that I will be able to clean him up without the acid bath thing , but I have it just in case , LOL

The handlebars are simply too roached out - no chrome left , when I trend to brush them it all was flaking off , may replace if I can find these exact bars


----------



## RustyK

Nice work matey, it's looking great.


----------



## randallace

Thank you - far too kind


----------



## island schwinn

It's looking great.i use the oxalic acid method most because my hands are a bit crippled and it's a lot easier for me.the method you're using seems to work nicely.
Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## randallace

The method I am using is indeed hard on the hands as the brush is small , it is going slowly due to the small brush as well , but it's not a race so..........


----------



## randallace

Happy new year everyone !! I spent mine with a bottle of captain Morgans private stock and a bucket and stuff working on this schwinn !! I managed to get the grips off without shredding them - they have a wf on them , any help on these ? Could be western flyer grips ?? Would love to track down a new pair 











- how he looks as I call it quits fir tonite -


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

That is amazing how well that is cleaning up!  Is that from the Columbus CL?  Those are Western Flyer grips.  Yours would originally had white Schwinn chubby grips.  They are very easy to find.


----------



## randallace

Yes It was a craigslist score - here is the sellers original add photo





 thanks for the confirmation on the grips - I am amazed myself at how the cleanup is going as well , didn't expect these kind of results


----------



## randallace




----------



## randallace

Might replace the handlebars with that new set - they are VERY close 




Cleaned a test patch on the back rim, looks like it will clean up very well


----------



## pedal_junky

Looking good man, keep it rolling.


----------



## randallace

I'm on vacation or this all would have taken weeks , LOL - my hands are so sore from all the scrubbin' - but I think I'm  Getting my first glimpse of the Phoenix that is rising from the ashes


----------



## randallace

The wheels are stamped 

M. O. Mfg co.


Murray ohio ? 
-If they were switched it was certainly back in the day , the tires are "stuck" to the wheels with grease, dirt, ect ....had to pry one looks to see - they have obviously been on the wheels for some time - and the wheels have chrome spots missing all in one section of the wheel, where it must have sat stationary for some time ( can also see flat spots in tires in corresponding areas) 













In the rack again , notice the front wheel dirt ?




Front wheel dirt gone , but unfortunately so is some of the chrome 




It's getting there


----------



## randallace

Did he originally have a rear fender reflector that looked like this ? Are the "mud flaps" original ? 




Here is the rear fender area where it could have been mounted


----------



## island schwinn

Pretty sure the S reflector was used.mudflaps were added.
Those wheels are from another bike.originals would have Tubular S7 stamped in the center and double knurls all the way around.the S7 wheels use schwinn specific 26x1-3/4 tires,not 26x1.75.


----------



## randallace

Tires on it now are 26 x 2.125 I think


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

Yep, they are Murray.  Not real familiar with Murray stuff but I think they are later and with the Bendix 70 that kind of confirms it. 

The teardrop S reflector is what was on it originally.

 Here is a pic.  Sorry bottom pic is a 59, can not figure out how to delete the pic of it. I really applaud you for seeing the potential in yours!!


----------



## randallace

Going to begin the disassembly and rebuild/repack soon - need to decide if I want to keep and rebuild these wheels or not -


----------



## Duck

If you plan to keep it, you'll want S-7's on it. They're by no means easy to find if you want nice ones anymore, though.


----------



## randallace

Yea I'm gonna keep it for sure


----------



## Nickinator

I have a couple extra sets of S7's, but yeah, nice ones aren't cheap! Sell them just about as fast as I get them cleaned up!

Darcie


----------



## randallace

All elbow grease - no acid - this May be the best it's gonna clean up - gonna move on to the rebuild/re-pack and part replacement portion of the show


----------



## randallace

1,000 views - wow


----------



## randallace

All the chrome is left badly pitted - advice ?  Just polish what I can ?  Clear coat it ? ???


----------



## 2jakes

randallace said:


> All the chrome is left badly pitted - advice ?  Just polish what I can ?  Clear coat it ? ???





Check this out ! 

The guy used foil & coca-cola ! 




Restoring chrome | LFGSS

Scroll to post #16 . 



Before:




After:






Not sure if you will achieve the same results .

Good Luck !


----------



## randallace

I tried that on a few bikes - it did work , but on this one brass brushes and simple green mixed with dawn were required - as was 0000 steel wool - the rust "crust" was extensive , so cutting thru it took more serious measures - now that it's gone I'm looking for ways to prevent its return where the plating is gone


----------



## randallace

anyone know the bearing sizes, ect for this bike ? is there a parts list or chart somewhere ?


----------



## tripple3

*bearing sizes are the same...*

I have to say huge congratulations on the time and effort spent to bring this back. Wow!
Pop a bearing out of the cage it's in and take it to a good bike shop and they should have new balls in the different sizes needed. Get a bunch of each size as they are common to a lot of bikes. Clean the cages and replace balls with new. Once you feel the difference you will always do this. Check Race surfaces too while you have it apart as they can get a "groove" worn into them and once that starts it will get worse quickly. Repack with fresh grease and ride. 
I hope you are still having fun with it.... The results you have had so far are much better than I expected. Good Job!


randallace said:


> anyone know the bearing sizes, ect for this bike ? is there a parts list or chart somewhere ?


----------



## randallace

So I can replace the bearings IN the cage ? Do they pry out of the cages ? I've always just compared numbers and sizes and replaced the cage and all - or I've greased the cups up and placed loose bearings - I GREATLY appreciate the compliment on the cleanup - this will be a keeper for me , love the way it looks , but gonna replace the seat with a wider springer seat I think


----------



## Freqman1

Regarding the chrome I would not clear coat but use a rag with some WD40 or something similar and just wipe it down. Fo rthe bearing these are standard replacement parts and I just replace the whole thing--if needed. If it was bad enough to cause damage to the balls then the cage is probably toast too. Great job on saving this bike and giving it a new lease on life. V/r Shawn


----------



## randallace

Looking at a 60's schwinn Hollywood ladies bike on local craigslist - it's a single coaster , would these be the right wheels ?  I sent an email , waiting fir a better photo of the wheels

http://columbus.craigslist.org/bik/4816667784.html


Would these fenders be correct also ?  If I get it I would be swapping parts over and reselling the Hollywood ( honesty )


----------



## Freqman1

Those rims don't look right to me but middle weight Schwinns are not my forte. V/r Shawn


----------



## randallace

I thought they looked like modern huffy wheels , that's why I emailed and asked for a better photo of the wheels and the marking/ stamping , if any


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

Wheels are not right. Almost surely not S-7's unless they were painted. Fenders are not right either. Front is a 1 brace fender not 2 like your Panther.  They are also probably more narrow than yours.


----------



## randallace

Thanks - great information


----------



## Nickinator

Interesting that so many parts have been changed out from original, usually means someone has put a lot of miles on it, and it was much loved. And on that note I concur with Shawn to get all new bearings. Most of the parts are not difficult to find, whether you will find them locally or not who knows- but you could find everything here on CABE or ebay. But it will start to add up  I have many sets of original bearings clean and ready to go, if you can't find any PM me. But they are so common I'd just take them around to your local shops. Lookin good!

Darcie


----------



## randallace

Yes it appears this one was well loved  and ridden ALOT


----------



## greenephantom

I'd double check the fork and make sure it's not bent. From the original grainy CL photo it looks like it's bend backwards just a bit.  This bike would also have come with a "3-speed" style bar, not the long-horn bars that are currently on it.  I think you're on the right track with just buying a donor bike for the wheels. Chrome S-7s. Hollywoods are a good place to start, though not all years of the Hollywood came stock with chrome wheels. The Typhoon model would be another one to put into your local CL search and see what pops up.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## randallace

I kinda like these bars .....


----------



## bikewhorder

randallace said:


> I kinda like these bars .....




Nice Job cleaning up the bike, Its cool as is, once you start adding shiny parts that don't match the rest of the bike it ruins the authentic look of the bike in my opinion.  Id say just do whatever maintenance it needs and call it done.  If you want a nicer one, sell it and buy a nicer one, you'll get upside down real quick trying replace all the crusty bits on this bike.


----------



## 2jakes

bikewhorder said:


> ✰✰✰✰✰.
> *Nice job cleaning up the bike. It's cool as is, once you start adding shiny parts that don't match the rest of the bike it ruins the authentic look of the bike in my opinion. I'd say just do whatever maintenance it needs and call it done. If you want a nicer one, sell it & buy a nicer one, you'll get upside down real quick trying to replace all the crusty bits on this bike.*



. 


*randallace,*

I highly recommend you ✏️ or copy the above words by *bikewhorder.
*Hang it to where you can see it all the time.

*That has to be the best advice ever ! 
*


----------



## bikewhorder

2jakes said:


> .
> 
> 
> *randallace,*
> 
> I highly recommend you ✏️ or copy the above words by *bikewhorder.
> *Hang it to where you can see it all the time.
> 
> *That has to be the best advice ever !
> *





Thanks 2Jakes, I'm just surprised nobody made a similar comment about my post in SJbikers "In all seriousness..." thread.  I should hasten to add though that my above advice only applies to relatively common post war bikes not uber rare bikes where there are only "x" number known to exist.  In those cases you're usually better off to buy whatever you can find and make the most of it as long as the price is good. There have been a few bikes I regret not buying and some that I'm so glad I did.


----------



## 2jakes

bikewhorder said:


> Thanks 2Jakes, I'm just surprised nobody made a similar comment about my post in SJbikers "In all seriousness..." thread.








*They were just stunned by it all...still are...no biggie !  *
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Crazy8

Amazed at how nice that Panther came out.  OA does wonders.  I have a green S Crash Rail seat if you need it.  Chassis needs to be cleaned up.  Just not sure if it's the correct seat for your bike.  Mine came off a '60 Jaguar.


----------



## randallace

That seat is awesome - !!  

No OA was used on this bicycle


----------



## Pantmaker

Great seat. The chrome on the springs and crashbar are gone.  These seats are easy enough to make look like new again but like some of the comments have mentioned, look at the whole bike and keep the seat appropriate.


----------



## randallace

i have purchased new tires for it 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121464198434?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

and new grips 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/351276841207?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

and the above seat from crazy8 - i love crash rails !!

** decided to keep the original long horn bars iot came with , tried the new set on there and they just dont look right - out of place- shiny new bars on a bike with all the original pitted chrome parts, so i will clean original bars best i can , and re-install


----------



## sfhschwinn

randallace said:


> i have purchased new tires for it
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121464198434?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> and new grips
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/351276841207?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> and the above seat from crazy8 - i love crash rails !!
> 
> ** decided to keep the original long horn bars iot came with , tried the new set on there and they just dont look right - out of place- shiny new bars on a bike with all the original pitted chrome parts, so i will clean original bars best i can , and re-install





Great job on the cleanup, however I would have gone with reproduction Schwinn whitewall tires to make it look original. The whitewalls make the bike look brighter and while the black tones it down.


----------



## randallace

i dont have the schwinn rims - this bicycle is wearing murray ohio  rims currently , untill i can get he schwinn rims and the tires to match ( in blaCKWALL IF AVAILABLE)  these will have to do -  I kinda want to keep some of the look the way i got it , blackwall tires is what it had - and i do want to ride it , and while the current vintage tires look cool, i dont know if i trust them 100% , so these replacements will allow me to ride it

edit *** i saved those tires in your link to my watched items on ebay , once i find the schwinn rims and can afford them, I will buy them 
- also i hope the grip color matches closely


----------



## Crazy8

Out of the 3 Jaguars I got, I'm trying to put together one decent set of S7 wheels with the bendix red band 2 speed.  One of them had a decent set of original Schwinn S7 tires.  First rear wheel I pulled, the axle was bent to hell and some of the interior parts were broken.

I'll let you know when I get a set done.


----------



## cyberpaull

My Panther 3


----------



## randallace

cyberpaull said:


> View attachment 190706
> 
> My Panther 3




Awesome looking bicycle !!!


----------



## randallace

upon the cleaning of the stem and handlebars i have found AS bolts


----------



## sfhschwinn

Sent you a pm. Parting out a panther with many things you may want including a mint wheel set and rack.


----------



## randallace

Wish I had the cash to drop .  But I just don't right now


----------



## 2jakes

randallace said:


> upon the cleaning of the stem and handlebars i have found AS bolts





One of my earlier clean-up projects on an old Schwinn. I noticed that the headset bearings
& crank all had the _A&S _stamping.

This is one of my favorites of the Schwinn parts which was made for a specific Schwinn.


----------



## Pantmaker

island schwinn said:


> Best to get a feel how it works first.then minimal soaking on the chainguard to get an idea,then try the tank if you're satisfied with the result.baby steps work best.




Amen to takin' your time with the acid especially with the chainguard...the way Schwinn painted right onto the chrome sometimes makes for a slippery slope.


----------



## randallace

Pantmaker said:


> Amen to takin' your time with the acid especially with the chainguard...the way Schwinn painted right onto the chrome sometimes makes for a slippery slope.





if i was use the acid - anyone know the dilution rates ?? how much powder to how much water ? im considering picking some up off ebay .......


----------



## randallace

Seat arrived - THANKS CRAZY8 !!- a nd after 6 hours of hand and brush scrubbing , with simple green and dawn mix ......

















And the seat where it belongs -


----------



## randallace

Other toys arrived for him as well -


----------



## Crazy8

Seat looks great.  Now get all that stuff on the bike and take her for a ride!


----------



## randallace

That is the plan ..... Big smile


----------



## randallace

Also a big shout out to DUCK !! The hub is amazing , and I have  a front hoop so gonna lace it up soon !!


----------



## Duck

randallace said:


> Also a big shout out to DUCK !! The hub is amazing , and I have  a front hoop so gonna lace it up soon !!



Looking forward to watching it all come together.


----------



## randallace

Picked up a red band rear hub .....

These hubs will be my first attempt at wheel building - a buddy has a park wheel stand I will borrow , as well as dishing tool, ect - bought schwinn spokes   And nice double wall hoops ( not s7 , but nice strong hoops ) - I want to use wider tires , and don't have the cash for the 7 wheels right now , but with schwinn approved hubs and spokes - they will ** kinda* be schwinn wheels, LOL !!!

looking at racks but not sure if i want to add them or not , kinda like his look without them , ( reminds me of an old knuckle i once had)  i cleaned up the front rack mounting tab just in case i add them but dont know if i will or not


----------



## randallace

Ok - so I wanted to put on the parts , do a basic mechanical inspection, repack, new bearings, ect ........ The front wheel ( Murray ohio wheel ) was where the torture began   I striped off the old tire , replaced the rim strip , installed new tire and tube , then couldn't get it to mount, upon closer inspection the front axel was bent 




Vid here :
http://vid926.photobucket.com/album...D-7B97-45D4-A314-253AA67FE78D_zpsqy9i3jln.mp4


----------



## randallace

Got that done after an hour or so of coffee, grease, and foul language 

Vid here : 

http://vid926.photobucket.com/album...7-12B6-4A46-BFDE-1F65BE8F0F58_zpsvmxi3cpr.mp4

New axel, axel bearings re packed, new rim strip, tube and tire - also repacked the head tube bearings and such ...kind of a different design on the head tube bearings and races , not standard cup type set up


----------



## randallace

Handgrips on finally 





- crank bearings repack


----------



## randallace

Was plenty dirty in the cups -


----------



## randallace

camera died - but i finished the re-pack of all the bearings , and both wheels ..... was quite a job ..... plan to take him for a ride this saturday ... 8)

** CONSTRUCTION  on the other wheels begins today if all goes well


----------



## 2jakes

randallace said:


> camera died - but i finished the re-pack of all the bearings , and both wheels ..... was quite a job ..... plan to take him for a ride this saturday ... 8)
> 
> ** CONSTRUCTION  on the other wheels begins today if all goes well




Your enthusiasm has motivated me to clean up my Schwinn bike !

BTW: Don't forget that all the dirt in the cups & elsewhere is original. I luv it.
But then I luv the aroma of wd-40, old rusted bikes & tires.


----------



## randallace

Once I removed the tires and inspected them closely after cleaning them up they aren't that bad - some cracking and dry rot but still very rideable,  in my opinion , they looked much worse on the bike  uncleaned , but once removed, and cleaned they look ok , and are hanging on my tire rack for now ....but I opted to install the new ones anyway , just me 


** edit ** 

looking for a " roached out"  , pitted , well used but complete , rear tear drop "S" reflector - anyone happen to have one that has wear consistent with that rear fender ? by chance ?


----------



## 56 Vette

Just read through this thread, very nice work, gonna be a damn nice panther when you are done! Joe


----------



## randallace

my weekend ride never happened - my 18 year old son turned in front of a car on friday which broadsided him  , destroying both cars ... the lady he hit ( his fault) went to hospital , luckily my son is ok - bumps and bruises only , but his car , a newer G6 i just co-signed for 6 months ago ( 10 grand ) is torn in half , and the ladys new toyota is totalled as well .....been dealing with this all weekend , its his second accident in the 6 months he has had the car, first was a deer hit ( 3K in dammage) so the wife is afraid ins. will drop us , so stress is high - weather had been bad - then came in to work tonite to do snow removal - so no ride for me - my panther still awaits .......


----------



## Schwinndemonium

Wow! That's nuts. 
Not you, your circumstances.
Hope everyone is OK and that
your insurance co does not
drop you.

Your Panther will be there for you.

Jim.


----------



## PCHiggin

randallace said:


> my weekend ride never happened - my 18 year old son turned in front of a car on friday which broadsided him  , destroying both cars ... the lady he hit ( his fault) went to hospital , luckily my son is ok - bumps and bruises only , but his car , a newer G6 i just co-signed for 6 months ago ( 10 grand ) is torn in half , and the ladys new toyota is totalled as well .....been dealing with this all weekend , its his second accident in the 6 months he has had the car, first was a deer hit ( 3K in dammage) so the wife is afraid ins. will drop us , so stress is high - weather had been bad - then came in to work tonite to do snow removal - so no ride for me - my panther still awaits .......




Sorry about your familys bad luck.Happy your Son isn't hurt. Things will work out.


----------

